# 31st Annual Tulip Pedal Sat April 21



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

It's this weekend. I haven't done it before but decided I will this year. I've been seeing pictures of this ride in the Seattle papers for years. From the event website:

Safe Kids/Group Health Tulip Pedal - Skagit County Medic One


> Tulip Pedal offers three rides – a 20-mile course around the tulip fields between Mount Vernon and La Conner, and 40-mile and 60-mile courses that begin and end at La Conner Middle School in beautiful La Conner, WA. The courses take riders near our famous tulip fields, and also takes cyclists past breathtaking views of Samish and Padilla bays, Mount Baker and the Cascade foothills. The 60-mile course incorporate elements of the 20 and 40-mile rides, but offers a swing around Fir Island, too!


Cost is $30.


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like fun. Wish I'd known about it earlier. I just moved back to PDX and I'm still looking for sites that compile all the organized rides in the PNW.


----------

